# اريد مساعدتكم لعمل مولد للطاقه باقل ا ستهلاك للوقود



## قاسم الكيم (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
احتاج إلى مساعدتكم , لدي فكره في عمل مولد للطاقة الكهربائيه ولو لقدره بسيطة مثل( 5kva)
من محرك ديزل يدور المولده ومن بعد ما احصل على الطاقة الكهربائيه أغذي بها محرك كهربائي 
بدل محرك الديزل وبعد ذالك يتوقف محرك الديزل ويبقى محرك الكهربائي يدور المولده ... 
السؤال هنا هو ؟ 
1- ما هو نوع المحرك الكهربائي
2-ما هو نوع محرك الديزل 
3-ماهي نوع المولده الكهربائيه. 
4-هل تستمر المولده في توليد الطاقة الكهربائيه من المحرك الكهربائي بدل من المحرك الأول .ويمكن الاستفادة منها 
كيف تكون طريقه الربط والتوافق بين المحرك الأول والثاني ؟ مع المولده الكهربائيه
هل الفكره صحيحة وهل تصلنا إلى توليد طاقه بدون حاجه إلى الوقود.؟
ومن لديه أي فكره مماثله أرجو منكم مساعدتنا في تحقيق ذالك.......... ومن الله التوفيق
قاسم عبد الأمير الكيم
:5:  :77:


----------



## المتكامل (22 فبراير 2007)

اخي الكريم :لقد صممت هذا المولد من سنة 1984 م ولو توفرة الامكانات لي لكنت اعلنة برائة اختراع فيه ولكن ضيق الحال منعني من تطبيقه وانا عندي مجموعة من الافكار التي استطيع ان اخذ بها برائة اختراع بها . وما تطلبه نفذته بشكل بسيط جدا منذ ذلك التاريخ و اعطاني نتائج ممتازة بالنسبة للامكانات المتوفرة بذلك التاريخ واذا احببت استطيع ان اشهر الاختراع اذا تعاونة معي : 
انا حاليا بالسعودية : الرياض ورقمي هو 0564647287 اذا احببت بعض التفاصيل البسيطة


----------



## makkacom (24 فبراير 2007)

المتكامل قال:


> اخي الكريم :لقد صممت هذا المولد من سنة 1984 م ولو توفرة الامكانات لي لكنت اعلنة برائة اختراع فيه ولكن ضيق الحال منعني من تطبيقه وانا عندي مجموعة من الافكار التي استطيع ان اخذ بها برائة اختراع بها . وما تطلبه نفذته بشكل بسيط جدا منذ ذلك التاريخ و اعطاني نتائج ممتازة بالنسبة للامكانات المتوفرة بذلك التاريخ واذا احببت استطيع ان اشهر الاختراع اذا تعاونة معي :
> انا حاليا بالسعودية : الرياض ورقمي هو 0564647287 اذا احببت بعض التفاصيل البسيطة



الأخ المتكامل لنا انشاء الله في المستقبل ( أنا وأنت ) عمل مشترك ولكن أنا أنصحك أن تقوم الأن بالتقديم للحصول على براءة اختراع لأنها تأخذ مدة ثلاث سنوات

الأن .......... هيا قفل الكمبيوتر


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (1 مارس 2007)

اللهم كثر المبدعين في امتنا وهيء لهم من كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل هم فرجا وانفعنا والعالم اجمع باختراعاتهم .
والله ان مانسمعه ليثلج صدورنا ويمنحنا دفعة للمستقبل والله ناصرنا انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير .


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (3 مارس 2007)

*الاخ قاسم الكيم والاخ المتكامل 
لقد سألت أحد الاخوة المهندسين الكهربائيين حيث ان أختصاصي لايتعلق بالكهرباء , فاجابني(( بان الطريقه المذكوره لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائيه غير ممكنه للاسباب التاليه :-
1. كما لايخفى أن القانون الاول للطاقه هو ان الطاقة لاتفنى ولاتستحدث من لاشيء ولكن يتم تحويلها من صورة الى اخرى ....وفي الحاله المذكورة فهذا يعني ايجاد مولد يغذي منظومة الحركه التي تقوم بتدويره ويبقى فائض طاقه فهذا الفائض يناقض القانون اعلاه .
2. كما لايخفى فان في موضوع التوليد يوجد شيء اسمه الكفاءه ( Efficiency ) والكفاءه تساوي ( القدره التي يولدها المولد / قدرة المحرك الذي يدير المولد ) .
وفي احسن الاحوال وفي أفضل المولدات تم الوصول الى كفاءة 95% .
أي أن القدرة المتولده عن المولد هي اقل من قدرة المحرك الذي يدير المولد (( بسبب خسائر الاحتكاك والتيارات الاعصاريه ...............ألخ )) .
والسائل في هذه الحالة يريد ان تكون الكفاءة 120% أو 110 % وهذا غير ممكن عمليا والله أعلم )).
فاأيها الاخوة كما تعلمون فاننا الآن نعيش في العراق في ظل البطاله وعدم توفر الاعمال ووضع امني مزري جدا وارتفاع هائل باسعار الوقود وانعدام شبه تام للخدمات ومنها الكهرباء فنحن بأمس الحاجه لمثل هكذا براءات اختراع ودعوا المولى عزوجل يوثق براءات اختراعكم وهو القائل (( وكفى بنا حاسبين )) .
وتأملوا الجزاء منه وحده حيث لايجوز كتمان العلم وتأخيره عن وقت احتياج الناس له , والعلماء يقولون بان من يبخل بالعلم فهو أشد بخلا ممن يبخل بالمال لان من يبخل بالمال يبخل في شيء يملكه أما من يبخل بالعلم فانه يبخل بشيء لايملكه .
واذا مانجحت التجربه التي عندكم لدينا فنحن مسؤولون امام الله تعالى بنسبة هذا الشيء اليكم .
أرجوا ان يكون ذلك واضحا ونحن بانتظار الرد من قبلكما وجزاكما الله خيرا .*


----------



## المتكامل (7 مارس 2007)

صديقي العزيزين : ربنا سبحانه وتعالى انعم علينا بنعمت العقل ونحن لانستخدم من هذه النعمة سوى 15%منها وانا عندي الحل لمشكلة الاطاقة المفقودة المتسارعة سلبيا و التي حللتها و التيارات التي تحد من ثبات و ان قانون الطاقة ثابت ولكن هناك احتيال عليها لاحاول ان اعوض الطاقة المفقودة بفعل عوامل كثيرة ان تعرفها فانا استخدمة دارات الكترونية لحل هذه المشكلة


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخي المتكامل على ردك الجميل ونتمنى معرفة المزيد ان شاء الله .


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (30 مارس 2007)

الاخ قاسم الكيم انصحك بالقراءة على محرك ستانلى المحرك الذى يعمل بواسطة الماء وهو ارخص محرك بالعالم التفاصيل موجودة بالمنتدى واذا تحب انا سارسلك كل المخططات الخاصة بمحرك ستانلى لان انا نزلتها من الانترنيت على حاسوبى مع التقدير 
اخوك محمد طارق


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (31 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخ محمد طارق محمد 
أتمنى ان ترسل لي هذه المخططات على بريدي الالكتروني .


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (1 أبريل 2007)

*الاخ سعد*

انا عضوجديد ولايسمحلى ارسال بريد لاحد منالاعظاء الابعد 30 مشاركة فارجوارسال بريد ياهو او اى بريد اخر لارسل لك كلالخططات الى طبعا نزلتها من الانترنيت


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (4 أبريل 2007)

الاخ محمد طارق .
جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر ان شاء الله الى ان تصبح مشاركاتك 30 لاننا وافقنا على شروط المنتدى والمسلمون على شروطهم الا شرطا يحل حراما او يحرم حلالا .


----------



## abo raed (27 فبراير 2009)

نريد مزيد المعلومات ,,


----------



## abo raed (27 فبراير 2009)

محمد طارق محمد قال:


> الاخ قاسم الكيم انصحك بالقراءة على محرك ستانلى المحرك الذى يعمل بواسطة الماء وهو ارخص محرك بالعالم التفاصيل موجودة بالمنتدى واذا تحب انا سارسلك كل المخططات الخاصة بمحرك ستانلى لان انا نزلتها من الانترنيت على حاسوبى مع التقدير
> اخوك محمد طارق


نريد مزيد من المعلومات ,,


----------

